# Worst thumb hit yet



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey guys, I just destroyed my finger with my new PFS , I forgot to twist n tweak the pouch, and think how it would be with 1"-3/4"(25-20mm taper) TBG butterfly, because that is what I was using/doing! I'm writing this with one hand as I can't use my left hand because it would hurt like hell, I hit my thumb. I don't have any pics, sorry

I felt as if I was going to vomit, now the nerves are pinching like hell. Wish me luck


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I want pics!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Ratsucker - This may really delay your declared 'Hunting and Killing' mission, a darn shame.*

*If the rodent gods are against you, luck won't help you.*


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

A darn shame yes, they have been eating a lot of the fruit trees.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I know what a thumb hit feels like. Got mine trying to shoot the sling pistol. I cannot find another word for pain, but it is not nice !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I have shot my thumb once and don't wanna do it again :shocked:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

RS - thats sounds like a tricky setup. Hope it still works - your thumb that is.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Lol, it works, but like crap, it's still swollen and the nerves are pinching sometimes, I can move it but not much,barley can even put pants on after taking a shite, have to do that with one hand?? It is getting better though.


----------



## J3553 (Nov 11, 2015)

I know this isn't the norm but I never twist or tweek with pfs. I also shoot full b-fly.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Sorry to hear that.. but .. i wanna see pics too lol


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear you hit your thumb, hope it heals quickly


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

It is getting better, but I still can't press my thumb against anything, so if I lean it on something, it hurts :c

Thanks anyways.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

thumb hit? yeah they can hurt a bit.. in learning the ole slingapult, I've shot everything from my thumb to my finger to my own eye. it gets easier man, but without that that smack, you might never know what NOT to do,, ., my cousin played my guitar within hours of having his finger cut off and reattached, so I'm sure you can manage your zipper. if not, perhaps it's time to retire...?


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Hehe, my finger gettin' better and better!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

hey man, if it makes you feel better, I drank a singular beer and just shot my thumb, and I'm pretty seasoned at shooting.. I was shooting frameless and it hurt a bunch but I'm texting so it ain't broke. dunno how many more shots I got left tonight... I'm blaming loss of daylight and packin' it in...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

J3553 said:


> I know this isn't the norm but I never twist or tweek with pfs. I also shoot full b-fly.


Im sure you are without knowing it, or your shooting style just fits .


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

RatSlucker said:


> Hey guys, I just destroyed my finger with my new PFS


Welcome to the club, congratulations on your inaguration into the busted thumb club!


----------

